# Fog has disappeared and there is light now



## drsethi (Nov 5, 2006)

Gurpurab is today
*www.sikhs.org/guru1.jpg
To learn about Guru Nanak Dev Ji
*www.sikhs.org/guru1.htm
*www.allaboutsikhs.com/gurus/gurunanak.htm
Gurudwara Nankana Sahib, Pakistan
*www.sgpc.net/new%20gurdwara/Gurdwara%20Janam%20Asthan%20Sri%20Guru%20Nanak%20Dev%20Ji%20Nankana%20Sahib_A.jpg


----------



## Stick (Nov 5, 2006)

Gurudwara In Pakistan!

Amezing


----------



## drsethi (Nov 5, 2006)

Stick said:
			
		

> Gurudwara In Pakistan!
> 
> Amezing


Yes, there are many historical Gurudwaras in Pakistan.
Here is detailed descriptiom
*www.sgpc.net/historical-gurdwaras/index_gurdwaras_in_pakistan.asp
Gurudwara Nankana Sahib
*www.sgpc.net/historical-gurdwaras/gurdwaras_in_pakistan.asp


----------



## –•(–•Raghav™•–)•– (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice info!


----------



## anandk (Nov 5, 2006)

thanx drsethi. vzted the links  the 2nd one's informative.

sikhs can be considered as the true integrators of this country ! go anywhere and u will find a sardarji. people with a great sense of humour and a big heart ! my best wishes to u !


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 5, 2006)

Happy Gurpurab to all of you.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 6, 2006)

@Dr Sethi, Happy Gurpurab to you & all the Sikhs out there.
 May this day bring you Joy , Happiness & unite our country as a whole.


----------

